# Virginia Creeper and dogs



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm not finding definitive information on the Internet about Virginia Creeper and dogs. It's frequently listed under listings of poisonous plants, but not specifically for dogs. The pages that I found it on that talk about dogs seem to have it in a separate listing, which seems kind of ambigous. One site had a vet (if we take him at his word) say that there was nothing in any database he could find about it being toxic for dogs; birds and humans, yes, but not dogs..

I have some on my deck, and am keeping the grandkid's dog today. He was out on the deck a little bit ago and I saw him chewing at the plant. (I don't have a dog and had never had occasion to consider toxic plants...) I called the local vet's office and the girl I talked to said I could keep an eye on him and see if he exhibited any symptoms, or I could bring him in right away if I wanted.

He's a Chihuahua. I'm concerned that if I wait until he shows symptoms, it'll be too late, since he's a small dog. I don't know how much he might have eaten, can't really tell from looking at the plant.

I want to do the right thing....he seems fine so far.

EDIT: Found this which indicated it was mildly toxic and to keep an eye on the animal if consumed:
http://www.morrisvetcenter.com/morrisvet/Featured/Pets-and-Poisonous-Plants.asp

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to claim that name for a female sleuth. Dibs!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Interesting link, Betsy.  We have virginia creeper in the yard as well as impossible to get rid of honeysuckle but I've never seen any of our dogs (and there have been a fair number through the years) eating either one.  Just never thought of it being an issue.  Might be a good question for our local gardening expert's newspaper column to see what she has to say.


----------

